
An interesting trigonometric iterated map - md224
https://observablehq.com/@mattdiamond/another-trigonometric-iterated-map
======
gus_massa
It has a strange behavior for a few values of a: 0.7, 2.0, 3.0--3.2, 3.7, 4,
4.2 5.9, 6, 6.2, and perhaps a few more. They look quite different so it's
worth trying.

